# how's my diet?



## bryan (May 17, 2004)

Hey guys, just wondering what you think of my diet... I know it's far from perfect but I'm at school from 7AM-3PM so I'm very limited in what I can eat during that time.

6:15AM: oatmeal [300kcal - 54g carbs, 10g protein, 6g fat]

skim milk [160kcal - 13g carbs, 16g protein, 0g fat]

pineapple [ 50kcal - 15g carbs, 0g protein, 0g fat]

juice [120kcal - 29g carbs, 0g protein, 0g fat]

9:15AM: protein bar [200kcal - 16g carbs, 20g protein, 5g fat]

11:30AM: two more protein bars [400kcal - 32g carbs, 40g protein, 10g fat

3:00PM: run to chickfila and get some chicken nuggets [800kcal - 36g carbs, 80g protein, 36g fat]

6:00PM: peanut butter sandwich [390kcal - 7g carbs, 8g protein, 16g fat]

glass of whey [120kcal - 5g carbs, 21g protein, 2g fat]

8:00PM: 2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites [180kcal - 2g carbs, 21g protein, 10g fat]

rye bread [200kcal - 36g carbs, 8g protein, 4g fat]

10:45 two glasses of whey [240kcal - 10g carbs, 42g protein, 4g fat]

so that's about 3160kcal, 219g carbs, 266g protein, and 93g fat... will this work for bulking?

thanks, bryan


----------



## bryan (May 17, 2004)

oh, and I don't really know what ratio of carbs/protein/fat I should go for either, I weigh about 170lbs (12 stones)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> 6:15AM: oatmeal [300kcal - 54g carbs, 10g protein, 6g fat]
> 
> skim milk [160kcal - 13g carbs, 16g protein, 0g fat]
> 
> ...


More protein.



> 9:15AM: protein bar [200kcal - 16g carbs, 20g protein, 5g fat]
> 
> 11:30AM: two more protein bars [400kcal - 32g carbs, 40g protein, 10g f


Real food mate. Fish, turkey, chicken..

Dont forget the greens, yellows and reds. That is what Grandma taught us


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Stick with whole foods and food proteins and you will do better.

The ratio I like best is 40/30/30 and this is every meal.

Carbs/protein/fat

Usualy oats first thing in the morning, this will be good, but still remember 40/30/30 so you will have to add a protein and a fat to it like a scoop or two (depending on how much oats, and some flax seed oil. This will give you quality carbs and fats too.


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

i agree with winger. maybe some steak now and then and more fruit and veg. them protein bars must be costing you a fortune.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks mate back to nature to look your best. No man made food just what God put on the earth for us to eat. So simple. Lets not try to reinvent the wheel.


----------

